# How long/far for a 9 week old?



## cdnchick (Jan 1, 2012)

Finley's a Standard who's 9 weeks old and we've been taking her out for frequent walks (avoiding other dogs, not letting her sniff around too much) around the neighborhood. 

How long (or how far) should her walks be at this age? She doesn't really seems to tire out and already walks really well on a leash. 

She'll be going out for runs with me eventually but I want her muscles/joints/bones to develop properly before that happens.

Any recommendations would be much appreciated. 

Thanks,
Jenne.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

A good rule is 5 minutes per month of age, twice a day, plus lots of running around games, etc. So for little Finlay that would be two short walks of 10 - 15 minutes. I think walks at this age are more about learning about the world through sniffing etc - exercise comes more from play! It is important not to take her where other dogs toilet until she is fully vaccinated - the bacteria and viruses can live for quite a considerable time out of the body. If you know any nice, well socialised, vaccinated dogs and pups then play dates would be an excellent idea, or perhaps enrol in a good reward based puppy class. Otherwise I would be sticking to my own garden, or unfrequented areas, until her immune system is better protected.


----------



## cdnchick (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks. I've been reading up on it quite a bit as well since having started this thread and it seems that's the general consensus for most puppies, regardless of breed. 

Appreciate the response!


----------

